
Is preventing browser fingerprinting a lost cause? [pdf] - pmoriarty
https://www.w3.org/wiki/images/7/7d/Is_preventing_browser_fingerprinting_a_lost_cause.pdf
======
ktpsns
I wonder why generating noise at these identification channels isn't discussed
in a broader way.

